# irish sport horse passport???



## lisa_lou (27 September 2010)

I have an irish thoroughbred mare, 6 yrs. Owned her for 3 yrs now but when i bought her as an unbroken 3 yr old she hadnt been named on her passport and i very naughtily havent had her named yet on it or changed over ownership to my name! 
         She has very good breeding including cor de la byre, clover hill and cavalier royale blood lines. She was bought over from ireland from her only previous owner before me but i can find no information on where to send the passport off to, to have these changed. All it says on front is irish sport horse register and is blue. 
             Anyone out there with ISH horses can u shed some light on this 4 me.


----------



## ttt (27 September 2010)

try irishsportshorse.com


----------



## Letslip (27 September 2010)

Here is the link for Horse Sport Ireland for the passport enquiry

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/contact_us/registration___passport_query.676.contactpassport.html

Costs £5 to change the ownership, sorry can't remember off the top of my head if the address under the contact us part on site is where you send the passports off to or if there is a different one.  Also re costs it says to pay in Euro's however when I spoke to them they took a check for a fiver in British Pounds.

Takes a couple of weeks and then they send passport back to you. Simples!!


----------



## glenruby (27 September 2010)

Shes not an irish TB with that breeding!  The address and phone number should be on the back of the markings pages. Believe it may now be horse sport ireland you're after.


----------



## spacefaer (27 September 2010)

FYI Cor de la Bryere is Selle Francais

http://www.greenacres-stud.com/cor-de-la-bryere.htm

Clover Hill is RID - ie irish Draught

http://www.manufortifarms.com/famousirishdraughthorses.htm

Cavalier Royale is Selle Francais x Holstein (being by Cor de la Bryere)

http://www.sporthorse-breeder.com/Stallions/Cavalier_/cavalier_.html


----------



## natalia (28 September 2010)

You need to call horse sport ireland. The change of name form is also on their website, it costs about £50. They are very quick and could teach all the other passport agencies a thing or two!


----------



## miss_bird (28 September 2010)

If you are now in the uk, you need to contact The Irish Draught Horse Society (GB) Ltd

Annie Holbeche - 01722 742917.

If your horse has a blue Irish Horse register passport it is a supplementary, which means there is a ID approved stallion on one side of her breeding.
Deffo not a full TB.

If you want any more info pm me i breeding ISH in ireland and the uk


----------



## Letslip (28 September 2010)

natalia said:



			The change of name form is also on their website, it costs about £50.
		
Click to expand...

£50 you've been done!!!!!!! It was a fiver in March for a green passported ISH.

Taken from Horse Sport Ireland: http://www.horsesportireland.ie/bre..._I_change_the_registered_owner_on_a_passport_

How do I change the registered owner on a passport?

To change the registered owner information on a horse&#8217;s passport, please complete the &#8216;Change of Registered Owner&#8217; form and return it to Horse Sport Ireland with the fee of &#8364;5. Please note that passports issued by Horse Sport Ireland at all times remain the property of Horse Sport Ireland. The owner recorded on a horse&#8217;s passport is registered as such for correspondence purposes relating to that animal and does not reflect any legal standing in relation to ownership.

Sorry just realised you gave the fee for change of horse name not change of ownership name - thought it was a bit steep!!!!!!


----------



## madeleine1 (28 September 2010)

i have a sport horse and i was so glad shes coloured as it means shes got a chaps passport. so much easier to understand what to do with it


----------



## TinyTrigger (28 September 2010)

natalia said:



			You need to call horse sport ireland. The change of name form is also on their website, it costs about £50. They are very quick and could teach all the other passport agencies a thing or two!
		
Click to expand...

News to me. It was a fiver 2 weeks ago!


----------



## maxie (28 September 2010)

You need to call Horse Sport Ireland- 00 353 45 850800 9am-5pm (Monday to Friday) or their Special Registrations Helpline 00 353 45 854550 from 1.30pm-3.30pm (Monday to Friday). 

They will send you a form for naming your horse, it costs &#8364;50 if you are not a member of the Irish Horse Board. 

See this link for more information & to download the naming form (on menu on the left of page under 'Breeding Forms'): 

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/breeding/registration-process.5774.html

Maxie


----------



## posie_honey (28 September 2010)

miss_bird said:



			If your horse has a blue Irish Horse register passport it is a supplementary, which means there is a ID approved stallion on one side of her breeding.
		
Click to expand...

mine has a blue passport issued by irish horse register - but parents 'unknown'

i assumed they would change it when i paid to have her put in my name - but no - blue passport back - most odd!!!

i'd love to find her parentage out...


----------



## gillbo (28 September 2010)

the irish horse board have green passports for full parentage, blue ones for partial parentage and white for no parentage. the cost would be to name the horse, the older the horse gets the more expensive it is. its like a penalty. i think you can only name them when they're two but its an admin charge for change of ownership


----------



## splash30 (28 September 2010)

gillbo said:



			the irish horse board have green passports for full parentage, blue ones for partial parentage and white for no parentage. QUOTE]

Thats random as my mare has a blue one but full parentage on both sides all the way back for generations
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gillbo (28 September 2010)

yeah i don't know how they police it. my friends mare had full parantage and a green passport and her filly couldn't have the stallion on it and was awarded a blue passport and my cob with no parentge has a white one. most horse sites over here advertise a full green book with the horses to entice people to buy. there is another organisation over here issuing out brown passports as full books


----------



## Flash_28 (28 September 2010)

My boy has a blue passport and was told by the IHB that it was Blue as his dad wasn't fully approved but mum was Grade A. If the stallion has been fully approved he would have a green passport. My guy is DNA tested. Green passport is for fully approved parents and white is for unknown breeding as far as I can remember from my contact with them.


----------



## SKY (28 September 2010)

hi this is your link, click it and go into change ownershipe ect.  i am in northern ireland and use this site also when my passports come back it say irish horse board.  http://www.nihorseboard.org/
goodluck


----------



## Thistle (28 September 2010)

"If your horse has a blue Irish Horse register passport it is a supplementary, which means there is a ID approved stallion on one side of her breeding.
Deffo not a full TB."

I have a 42" (10.2HH) Grey hairy thing with an Irish Sports Horse passport. I'd love to know where he hides his RID sire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's a blue passport!


----------



## gillbo (28 September 2010)

thanx flash_28 thats a way easier way of explaining it than i was


----------



## Flash_28 (28 September 2010)

gillbo said:



			thanx flash_28 thats a way easier way of explaining it than i was 

Click to expand...

No probs!  It did seem confusing before I looked into my guy's breeding and contacted IHB.


----------



## creamsoda (28 September 2010)

My mare has a blue passport. When we bought her she had no name and i had to choose 4 names and pay £40. They sent it back really quickly and chose the 3rd name on the list- Cream Soda. She is a cremello although her passport has her colour as white. Can trace her mum but not her dad so also have her registered as a part bred Connemara


----------



## spacefaer (28 September 2010)

Bit of a long reply  but to clarify regarding the colours of the books 

Horses in the Main Irish horse stud book = green book
Horses in the Supplementary section of the main stud book = blue book
Horses which are registered in the stud book only = white book

Animals must be born into the main stud book., 
i.e. animals with green mum & green dad will automatically get a green passport. 
Likewise animals with blue mum & blue dad will get a blue book. 

However there are circumstances where you can breed up, e.g. if you breed a Supplementary mare (blue passport) to a Fully Approved stallion (green passport) and get a filly, while she will get a blue passport, if you cross her to a Fully Approved (green book) sire then at this third generation the resulting foal will get into the main stud book (green passport). 

Stallion Classifications
There are three mains sections for stallions:- Fully Approved,  S1 and  S2. 
S1 & S2 are subdivided into Section 1 & 2 and Supplementary 1 & 2.

Fully Approved  (Green Passports)
Stallions passed inspection for performance, conformation and soundness.

S1 - Section 1 or Supplementary 1  
Stallions who have pasted for soundness but have not reached high enough standard in performance and or conformation. (S1P  not a classification, are  S1  Stallions recommended for performance testing).

S2 -  Section 2 or Supplementary 2
Stallions who have failed their veterinary inspection
or stallions without pedigree. 
Section
Section  refers to stallions that were born into the IHR Main Studbook.
Supplementary
Supplementary  are stallions born outside the IHR Main Stud book.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Passport Classifications
Within the Irish Horse Register there are a number of categories: -
Main Stud Book    				Green passports
Section A of Main Stud Book     		Green passports
Section B of Main Stud Book   		Blue passports
Supplementary section of Main S/B     	Blue passports
Registration    Only  			           White passports
Donkeys     					Yellow passports
Competition Only     				Red Passports 
(mainly geldings from other studbooks)

Simplified Colour Code    
Colours refer to colour of sire and dams  passports and what colour of passport the resulting foal will get. This is a generalisation and like most things there may be a few exceptions. 

Stallion	+	Mare		=		Progeny
Green 	+	Green		=		Green
Green		+	Blue		=		Blue	
Green		+	White		=		Blue 
Blue		+	Blue		=		Blue
Blue		+	Green		=		Blue
Blue		+	White		=		White
White 	+	White		=		White
White		+	Green		=		Blue
White		+	Blue		=		White


----------



## posie_honey (29 September 2010)

i wonder why they sent my mares blue book back with "unknown" parentage then... confused.com!!!
i'd so love to know her parentage - i wonder if they know something i don't......


----------



## Honey08 (29 September 2010)

Thanks for the clarifications.  I've always wondered why one ISH had a green passport, and another had a blue one.

ISHs are all cross breeds really!  The best mongrels there are!  I've loved them for years, evenw hen they were simply IDsxTBs!


----------



## neddymad (29 September 2010)

I have a blue irish horse register passport for my mare it say that she is connemara but her parentage is 'not recorded'. It also has an irish sport horse studbook identification number, so does this mean she may have registered parents?


----------



## posie_honey (29 September 2010)

neddymad said:



			I have a blue irish horse register passport for my mare it say that she is connemara but her parentage is 'not recorded'. It also has an irish sport horse studbook identification number, so does this mean she may have registered parents?

Click to expand...

actually i think mine also has a registration number - sounds the same - although she's down as ISH.... i really hope they do have her parentage  would be fab to find out


----------



## neddymad (29 September 2010)

Would be interested to know if you do find out and how you managed to get details.  I will also post if I manage to find out any details


----------



## posie_honey (29 September 2010)

neddymad said:



			Would be interested to know if you do find out and how you managed to get details.  I will also post if I manage to find out any details

Click to expand...

ok - i'll make it my new mission!! 

i've traced her owners back and the last one i spoke to bought her from shane breen's yard  (allegedly  but he had no need to lie so i can't see why he would have!) - but shane's not replyed to my emails surprisingly lol!! (she was prob one of 100's though who went through the yard at some point....he'd prob not remember her...)


----------



## neddymad (29 September 2010)

I was told by the passport people that just because there are no details on the passport there could still be papers held for her by the connemara society.  Perhaps you could try your mares breed society?


----------

